# Hargus and Burr Oak opens?



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone know if any opens are scheduled for either Hargus or Burr Oak ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We have one at Burr Oak on April 17th. I will have the entry form up tonight.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

Where can you find the form?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Form is located at http://www.teambassxtreme.com/Burr_oak_Open.pdf


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

We're in maybe...lol
Filled out the online form


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

There is one this weekend April 3rd at burr oak dock 4 70 dollar entry starts at 7 am.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yesterday on burr oak took 13.6 to win big bass was 5.7.


----------

